# Looking for an Old BillyJoe story.



## link5003 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well actually two, I lied. One of them was the Ashlee stories, the special about swimming and such. It said special of something of the sort in the title. The other one was a story, that was released shortly (about a few weeks to a month before his old site closed), about some girl that sat down on a bench to eat a chocolate bar, and she walked to school and missed her bus. Something I believe was like that. Anyways, if anyone can find those or has those, please respond.


----------



## Observer (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, of course the entire Ashlee series is in the Dimensions Library collection, but the new Billiejoe site, here, has a list of the chapters in order that should help your search.

The other tale I don't recognize. It doesn't appear on the new site either. Was Billiejoe the author or could it have been Coggy or one of the others?


----------



## link5003 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm Pretty sure it was on Billy Joe's old website. As for Ashlee, no the special was not up there last time I checked. As for the other one, no I'm pretty sure he wrote it. Maybe we'll get an answer if he comes here.


----------



## zachi (Aug 26, 2008)

The story is named Kaity from the old Billyjoes site.

It's allowed to post the story ?


----------



## Observer (Aug 26, 2008)

Why not? 

Billy Joe allowed us to dowenload as much as could from the old site for reposting on very short notice, so I'm sure he would have no problem with one that we apparently didn't get to. 

As a member of our story migration team you know the editorial guidelines and formatting standards. Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## link5003 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, I believe that was it. As Observer said, I'm sure billy joe wouldn't mind, so could you please post it.


----------



## Observer (Aug 26, 2008)

OK - its up, with some improvements. Enjoy.


----------



## Billyjoe (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah I know the Ashlee chapter you're talking about. Do you still want me to post it? I have it stored somewhere on my computer...


----------



## link5003 (Oct 11, 2008)

sure if you can find it, that would be great.:happy:


----------



## Observer (Oct 11, 2008)

Wasn't this it? 

Or are you talking about an Ashlee chapter that was never on Billiejoe's, Mollycoddle's or Dimension's sites?


----------



## link5003 (Oct 11, 2008)

No, I read it a long time ago on Billy Joe's old website. You'd have to know what I'm talking about. It was a special. It had it in the title.


----------



## Billyjoe (Oct 19, 2008)

(See post below - and thanks to BillieJoe for retrieving this lost episode)


----------



## Observer (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad the missing episode has been found. It has now been formatted and edited, then positioned as new Chapter 8 in the original series, found here. Enjoy all!


----------

